#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thai Women & Orgasms

## Rural Surin

Bangkok's Independent Newspaper Anyone remember this survey a few months back? Why aren't our ladies orgasmic?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Why aren't our ladies orgasmic?


90 seconds of action with a tiny thai cock probably.

----------


## benbaaa

> Why aren't our ladies orgasmic?


Your missus always is with _me_.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> Why aren't our ladies orgasmic?
> 
> 
> 90 seconds of action with a tiny thai cock probably.


The article does mention that most Thai _real guys_ don't care nor do they understand the concepts of "making love"........'tis wonder that the Thai lasses don't want anything to do with the louts. They're obvious quite capable of orgasms. The question is, what about you Euro-gents? :Scratchchin:

----------


## English Noodles

Their partners don't know what hey are doing, I have said it before on this forum, I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.

Maybe I'm just old fashioned that way. :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

Their mothers should have taught them how to 'bang chilli', or to 'bang somtam' sap.

I've found the lasses in the N.E. to be rather expressive during the final outcome  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Thai women that I've known are quite _passionate_ and _senuous_.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've found the lasses in the N.E. to be rather expressive during the final outcome


Indeed. Got to be the best feeling in the world; the midget having a blinder.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Their partners don't know what hey are doing, I have said it before on this forum, I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old fashioned that way.


Well, their foking "Thai" partners never know what the fok their doing - over and above the skill level is this macho thing that prevails over their cultural gender. If you don't know.....ask her!! Thai men will never do this.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Thai girls aren't orgasmic? Not my experience ;-)

----------


## Loy Toy

> the midget having a blinder.


There ya go again mate!  :Sad: 

Far too much information again!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Panda

Wots an orgasm?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

From my experience' and when being with a farang woman the male normally has to make the first advance and with regards to initiating the sex act.

It is also my experience that asian girls will more often than not be the first to initiate.  :Smile: 

I wonder if Thai woman adopt this same dominant role and when they are with a Thai male?

I think culture and religious background goes a long way towards making a girl a hottie in the sack so I am happy that the Thai woman I have had the pleasure to know have adopted the "Catholic Girls Rule" policy!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Far too much information again!


I'll have to take a picture later.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I'll have to take a picture later.


With audio track would be good.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ That'll be a video then.  :Smile: 

Actually, I'm sure you'll get to hear it first hand over Christmas.

----------


## November Rain

> 90 seconds of action with a tiny thai cock probably.


That wasn't my experience



> most Thai real guys don't care nor do they understand the concepts of "making love"..


See answer above



> the male normally has to make the first advance and with regards to initiating the sex act.


Hmm, depends who you're with, doesn't it? - for both partners

----------


## blackgang

> Thai girls aren't orgasmic? Not my experience ;-)


In my experience, you are wrong there DaffyDuck. :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> Their partners don't know what hey are doing, I have said it before on this forum, I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old fashioned that way.


Same for me, you get what you give.  :Wink:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy the male normally has to make the first advance and with regards to initiating the sex act.





> Hmm, depends who you're with, doesn't it? - for both partners


Well it is true and based upon my own personal experiences NR.

Then again and quite possibly it was my fault and with regard to my lack of ability to ignite and excite!  :Sad:

----------


## November Rain

^ Why are you here? Thought you were on a plane to Oz????

----------


## EmperorTud

I have an orgasm most of the time I have sex with a Thai woman, unless I'm blind drunk, so I don't see what the problem is.

I am paying for services rendered, shouldn't be expected to do the work myself.  :Confused:

----------


## Loy Toy

> ^ Why are you here? Thought you were on a plane to Oz????


Yep NR arrived this morning, met up with my son, had a hair cut and just arrived back at my sisters house after dinner with the family.

Everyone is so pleased I have finally arrived and I am really looking forward to the big day........ today as it is now 1.55am on Saturday the 6th.

Off to bed now and pictures will follow early next week.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Speaking of the gents {sorry NR}, there is a difference towards feelings and connections: wive/gf vs. whore/bargirl. As to this ideal of Thai girls {normal good girls} that are hesitant to make the first move....?? Some Thai girls can be quite assertive when making the intial _move_. Not all is the same though, different experiences and different situations. Human females all have the ability to be orgasmic - in every which way. Some are highly sensitive and easy to cum. Some need working up. Her partner plays a large {no puns} part. As Noodles has noted, I too come from this school that one's partner needs to be satisfied. :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

I've read in societies considered to be more driven by neurosis the women are reluctant to wet the bed.  I first time I witnessed a woman (girl actually) shoot a stream up and past her feet onto the wall was in Costa Rica, a very un-neurotic society.  Next was in Mexico, next two were in Thailand.  Wow, I feel better getting that off my chest.

----------


## Rural Surin

> I've read in societies considered to be more driven by neurosis the women are reluctant to wet the bed. I first time I witnessed a woman (girl actually) shoot a stream up and past her feet onto the wall was in Costa Rica, a very un-neurotic society. Next was in Mexico, next two were in Thailand. Wow, I feel better getting that off my chest.


The perfect analogy.

----------


## kingwilly

wow - this whole thread is filled with romeo's and casanova's....

if it is a true crosssection of wider society, i wonder why there is a problem.,...............

----------


## Boon Mee

> wow - this whole thread is filled with romeo's and casanova's....
> 
> if it is a true crosssection of wider society, i wonder why there is a problem.,...............


Say, Beth?   Is there a problem? :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> this whole thread is filled with romeo's and casanova's.


Lose the ' mate.

Anyway, for me, I'm only a Cassanova with the right person. If I bed a stranger, it's almost certainly going to be a crap experience for the pair of us. When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.  :mid:

----------


## NickA

> When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.


Or is it because CMN's bald head reminds you of a monk? :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.


 :Puke:

----------


## Texpat

> first time I witnessed a woman (girl actually) shoot a stream up and past her feet onto the wall


I have an upstairs bathroom window that doesn't open and I'm having a devil of a time cleaning it from outside. You think she might be willing ...

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> this whole thread is filled with romeo's and casanova's.
> 
> 
> Lose the ' mate.
> 
> Anyway, for me, I'm only a Cassanova with the right person. If I bed a stranger, it's almost certainly going to be a crap experience for the pair of us. When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.


Bingo! Someone had to say it....good on ya!! When it gets down to it - the connection, the familiarity, the closeness, the "love" equats much into the deeper picture. Naturally, there is a difference with making love to someone you know and care for, in compared to having sex with a stranger. Greenie for your trouble.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.


Gee Willy....dontcha have any romantic notions at all?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Bingo! Someone had to say it....good on ya!! When it gets down to it - the connection, the familiarity, the closeness, the "love" equats much into the deeper picture. Naturally, there is a difference with making love to someone you know and care for, in compared to having sex with a stranger. Greenie for your trouble.


I guess it's a good thing I fall in love easily ...? (Oh, give me about 10-20 minutes with the girl, and I'm in love -- the rest is easy, and she is satisfied... then, onto the next :-)

----------


## babababored

i dont give a shite so long as i get mine

----------


## kingwilly

> (Oh, give me about 10-20 minutes with the girl, and I'm in love -- the rest is easy, and she is satisfied... then, onto the next :-)


 :goldcup:

----------


## PlanK

> I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.


Poor girls have to fake it more than once to get rid of you!

Feel sorry for them. :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.
> 
> 
> Poor girls have to fake it more than once to get rid of you!
> 
> Feel sorry for them.


 :rofl: 

but serisouly noondles, nice sentiment to look after the girls needs too, but it aint all about the orgasm, sometimes trying too hard to make her orgasm is just as tiresome.

----------


## Nawty

> [ 10-20 minutes with the girl,  and she is satisfied...


 :rofl: .......I have never met a girl in Los yet to tell a lie....nope, not one.... :rofl:

----------


## spiff

Sounds like it's a couple of purple notes at a time which keep Daffy's birds satisfied.

----------


## Nawty

^ exactly....money talks....bullshit walks...The Duck is walking and the girls are a spendin up big.

Another 500 and oh oh oooooooooooohhhhhhh multiple organisms I plomise.

----------


## TizMe

> Fuck, sometimes I have to have multiple fake orgasm before he'll leave me alone.


.....

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> [ 10-20 minutes with the girl,  and she is satisfied...
> 
> 
> .......I have never met a girl in Los yet to tell a lie....nope, not one....


I guess you didn't get the point - sarcasm is often lost in print.

----------


## Nawty

oh excuses now.... :rofl:

----------


## designer

use your tongue keep your head down till the job is finished then get in the saddle
has never failed me ,everyone happy.not recomended on bar girls ,they dont come till you pay them , :sexy:

----------


## Nawty

I was in a bar one night and after smoking something ya not supposed to smoke....I had a female orgasm.

So, I know what I am talking about.

Anybody want some advice, direction, please just ask.

----------


## English Noodles

> sometimes trying too hard to make her orgasm is just as tiresome.


Who said I have to try hard?

----------


## Rural Surin

^ exactly....an old wives tale. Most women are just as easily stimulated as we might be. And the odd fridgid cvnt? Well, that's another chapter........

----------


## Nawty

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> sometimes trying too hard to make her orgasm is just as tiresome.
> 
> 
> Who said I have to try hard?


 
I heard that girl in Obsessions whispering the other night

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> sometimes trying too hard to make her orgasm is just as tiresome.
> 
> 
> Who said I have to try hard?


I had a girl friend, back awhile now, who would get so stimulated  sexually, that in the morning I could make her orgasm again just looking at her while buttering her toast. :sexy:

----------


## Nawty

Many people have pet names for their organs....never heard of one called 'toast' though.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Many people have pet names for their organs....never heard of one called 'toast' though.


No that was fully clothed actually eating breakfast buttering a real piece of toast! :Smile: 
I was all done "yodeling in the canyon" :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


 :rofl: 

Klarse!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> Bingo! Someone had to say it....good on ya!! When it gets down to it - the connection, the familiarity, the closeness, the "love" equats much into the deeper picture. Naturally, there is a difference with making love to someone you know and care for, in compared to having sex with a stranger. Greenie for your trouble.
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing I fall in love easily ...? (Oh, give me about 10-20 minutes with the girl, and I'm in love -- the rest is easy, and she is satisfied... then, onto the next :-)


substitute _hand_ for_ girl_....

----------


## Rural Surin

Welcome to Dr G Spot's Network The-Clitoris.com: Dedicated to Female Sexual Pleasure and Health

----------


## DaffyDuck

> substitute _hand_ for_ girl_....


I'm sorry for you ... but at least you have all the control you crave...  :mid:

----------


## Rural Surin

No agro Daffy! Just a little holiday humour. Happy New Year to ya! :Smile:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Orgasms are for puffs, they're what your Mrs has when your down the pub.

Cheers

----------


## Loombucket

> Orgasms are for puffs, they're what your Mrs has when your down the pub. Cheers


That's 'Organism', silly.

----------


## Slipstream

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> this whole thread is filled with romeo's and casanova's.
> 
> 
> Lose the ' mate.
> 
> Anyway, for me, I'm only a Cassanova with the right person. If I bed a stranger, it's almost certainly going to be a crap experience for the pair of us. When I'm with the midget it's a religious experience. Must be this love thing that people keep harping on about.


I agree with you on that one, but:

OT. 
Strange how you say this yet consistently refer to your missus as 'The Midget', surely there are nicer names out there than some derogative object name?

Thai chicks vary, it depends on the girl. You can maybe put a trait here, a style there with a group.  But all in all it varies from girl to girl.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> 'The Midget'


Well she is rather small but a nice package all the same if I might say so myself.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

It's all relative and even more so if you're a phattie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Slipstream
> 
> 'The Midget'
> 
> 
> Well she is rather small but a nice package all the same if I might say so myself.


Petite is always nice :Wink:

----------


## kmart

How about "Persons Of Restricted Growth", or "PORG", if you want to impress people with your PC skills.

Um,... Does she have a flat head?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Strange how you say this yet consistently refer to your missus as 'The Midget', surely there are nicer names out there than some derogative object name?


American, right?

----------


## Norton

> American, right?


Rather a Midget than an American Right. :Wink:

----------


## Nawty

_Its sweet and endearing._

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Rather a Midget than an American Right.


I wasn't saying that (as you well know) - I was just assuming he was a Seppo due to his lack of piss-taking gene.




> Its sweet and endearing.


Deffo a Brit or an Aussie. Yes, I know you're an Aussie.

----------


## Insight

> Their partners don't know what hey are doing, I have said it before on this forum, I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old fashioned that way.

----------


## NickA

^Strange, it was a Noodles post, but I'm damn sure it was Marmite in the video :rofl:

----------


## Nawty

'entertaining' being the operative word here.

I bet Doodles is very entertaining in bed.... :rofl: ....

It is a little known fact that hysterical laughing fits have been often mistaken as multiple orgasms.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Slipstream
> 
> Strange how you say this yet consistently refer to your missus as 'The Midget', surely there are nicer names out there than some derogative object name?
> 
> 
> American, right?


My pommie mate calls his wife ballon which I find a bit rough, as its not her fault shes a air head. All of them are made like that

----------


## Rural Surin

'Pet' names shouldn't be conscrewed as derogatory....it is what it is.

----------


## Loy Toy

> but I'm damn sure it was Marmite in the video


 :rofl:  And he told me he has lost some weight!

----------


## Loy Toy

> 'Pet' names shouldn't be conscrewed as derogatory....it is what it is.


Thats exactly how I feel about my awarded 'Pet" name which is "Loy Toy"  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> but I'm damn sure it was Marmite in the video
> 
> 
>  And he told me he has lost some weight!


I think I have actually.

I saw a guy on Tuesday who I hadn't seen since before Christmas and he commented on how well I looked, and I have gone two belt holes smaller over the last few months.

----------


## Texpat

A tutorial video for the TD novices. Good luck.

File:Edsim clitoral glans innervation.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Repubblicano

> Thai girls aren't orgasmic? Not my experience ;-)


They fake because they know you pay them more  :mid:

----------


## Nawty

Has anyone managed to find that G spot thingy ?? Any maps available ??

----------


## 3737ipod

> I have an orgasm most of the time I have sex with a Thai woman, unless I'm blind drunk, so I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> I am paying for services rendered, shouldn't be expected to do the work myself.


atlast someone with some sense :UK:

----------


## PlanK

> Has anyone managed to find that G spot thingy ?? Any maps available ??



It's in Nana Plaza.  1st floor, or 2nd floor, depending on whether you're a Pom or a Yank.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Has anyone managed to find that G spot thingy ?? Any maps available ??


Jeeze Nawty....kinda behind the times, aren't ya? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's not a great mystery...

----------


## Nawty

So where is it exacery RS.....I have tried and tried and tried and tried.....but always go back to o'l faithfull.

----------


## DrAndy

> and I have gone two belt holes smaller over the last few months.


 


Why have sex with a belt?

back to the OP

saying Thai women have problems with orgasms is plainly stupid, as evidenced by the above reactions

I presume that Thais are the same, in general, as women from all over the world

some come, some don't. 
some come easy, some depend on their partners exertions
some come multiply, some once and want to sleep

the proportions of these are not known as no extensive reliable research has been carried out

----------


## benbaaa

> no extensive reliable research has been carried out


Working on it.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nawty

I like the ones that come once and want to sleep.

----------


## Loy Toy

> some come, some don't. some come easy, some depend on their partners exertions some come multiply, some once and want to sleep


Agree with  DrAndy 100% and Thai woman are like every other race of woman.............human beings with no special sexual trigger!

IMO woman make love with their hearts and if they have some special feeling for the person they are with the more chance they have of having an orgasm.

The difference for men, and with regard to orgasms we have to shoot our load and to finish the act (and as nature intended) and for women it is just a fringe benefit and if they can do the same.  :Smile: 

I absolutely love it when I can share a session with someone when both partners end up sexually and emotionally content.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> some come, some don't. some come easy, some depend on their partners exertions some come multiply, some once and want to sleep
> 
> 
> Agree with DrAndy 100% and Thai woman are like every other race of woman.............human beings with no special sexual trigger!
> 
> IMO woman make love with their hearts and if they have some special feeling for the person they are with the more chance they have of having an orgasm.
> 
> ...


That's my sense as well. Women need to have that romantic, love, and familiar thing going for them....comes easy after that.

----------


## Bluecat

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> Why aren't our ladies orgasmic?
> 
> 
> 90 seconds of action


That is indeed the reason and is not specific to Thai girls... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zameer

Audio track without a moving pic will not constitute a video........

----------


## zameer

> I have an orgasm most of the time I have sex with a Thai woman, unless I'm blind drunk, so I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> I am paying for services rendered, shouldn't be expected to do the work myself.


The question is about the woman getting one.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

The female orgasm is like the sick buffalo it's fictitious it don't exist

----------


## MeMock

You must be crap in bed then.

----------


## Rural Surin

> You must be crap in bed then.


....isn't that sad MM?

----------


## Nawty

> The female orgasm is like the sick buffalo it's fictitious it don't exist



Get her to think about someone else while she doin it....that might work.

----------


## crippen

They say that if you look at brain signals,an orgasm and a sneeze are virtually the same.  So multiple organisms is a bit like hay-fever  !

----------


## The Fresh Prince

What were you searching for on this forum Crippen when you brought up this old thread? Is your woman not getting juiced up anymore? :Smile:

----------


## crippen

Stuck in the UK for 6 weeks, missing her and Thailand bad.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

So you were just horny then...? :Smile:

----------


## crippen

trying to forget what horny is for the moment. Ladies just not the same in uk any more

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think they've always been fat biffers. Its more likely you that's changed. :Smile:

----------


## crippen

Yup! Yore right again :Sorry1:

----------


## blackgang

> Originally Posted by English Noodles Their partners don't know what hey are doing, I have said it before on this forum, I will never leave the bed until the female I am entertaining has climaxed at least once but usualy multiple times. Maybe I'm just old fashioned that way.


Thai- but travels on a Brit Passport. got to be the reason

----------


## the dogcatcher

If the fanny batter is not sizzling and flowing liberally then it's probably down to operator error. Personally I never seem to have problems getting my genitals jet washed.

----------


## nedwalk

^ another ferkin legend

----------

